# Hypothyroid despite normal tests?



## charliejay (Jul 26, 2011)

I've heard of people claiming that they still have hypothyroid despite normal test results and that these people had to find doctors that would treat them for hypothyroid based on how they feel, rather than test results. Is this true? If someone gets a complete panel of thyroid tests and they come out normal, can they still have hypothyroid? I'm pretty sure I have it but my TSH came out normal last time so I'm a bit paranoid. Thank you!

By the way, I used to consume copious amounts of soy and I believe that to be the cause of my uncontrollable weight and possible hypothyroidism.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome from another newbie! :anim_32:

I see it as a two-part challenge for folks who have or suspect a thyroid problem:

1) Finding a doc who will initially do the proper thyroid labs and interpret them correctly, along with listening to signs & symptoms.
2) Once diagnosed, having a doc that will properly titrate your medication and get you to a euthyroid state, not just "normal" on follow-up labs.

Getting both of those addressed seems to be the big hurdle.


----------



## charliejay (Jul 26, 2011)

ugh, sounds complicated. If these tests come out normal it's going to be really frustrating. I'll just have to post the results on these boards!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm as confused as you are, charliejay, or maybe more so! I'm supposedly hyperthyroid but I cannot imagine how I could feel more hypothyroid and still be functional...all the while with a faster than normal heart rate and almost constant palpitations. I believe if I live to be 100, I'll never understand!

Years ago an EN&T doctor put me on Synthroid and it helped my feelings tremendously. Then, having a yearly checkup, my internist said there was nothing on my lab work to indicate I needed Synthroid...and she took me off it! That was years ago!!

I'll never understand it. I feel like I get mixed signals that nothing much is wrong from my doctors one minute and encouragement and agreement to have surgery the next. Did I say I'll never understand???

I'm so physically tired I can barely keep going and so mentally/emotionally tired from trying to comprehend how all this comes together or if I'm making the right decisions regarding surgery _OR WHAT?_

I haven't been a member here for too long but I don't know that I remember reading where anyone seemed to have an easy path to finding a good doctor to diagnose their problem or someone to adequately explain their options. I'm sure every doctor in the world would probably think us sharing our stories and concerns online was a terrible idea but what little I do know I have basically learned here.


----------



## charliejay (Jul 26, 2011)

I DClaire,

That's pretty crazy. I didn't realize what I was getting myself into. Hahaha. I assume that most doctors become annoyed if you ask them if you can just try the meds and see what's happens? Seems like a long shot and it could cause hyperthyroid if overdone but it might be worth it..


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

charliejay said:


> I DClaire,
> 
> That's pretty crazy. I didn't realize what I was getting myself into. Hahaha. I assume that most doctors become annoyed if you ask them if you can just try the meds and see what's happens? Seems like a long shot and it could cause hyperthyroid if overdone but it might be worth it..


The internist who originally diagnosed my hyperthyroid problem shared brilliant insights like some women enjoy being hyperthyroid and I didn't have anything to worry about because my nodules were "cold". It took a solid year of repeat office visits and tests to even get referred to an endocrinologist I'd heard good things about and wanted to see. My internist told me I really didn't need all that and I "wouldn't stop until I did something I'd regret".

I don't advocate willy-nilly drug prescribing but you'll be surprised how many members here have struggled to find help for themselves and it's not an inexpensive adventure either.

It just seems like when such extraordinary numbers of patients cannot seem to get adequate diagnosis and treatment for thyroid conditions there has to be a reason.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, it really is amazing. So many stories from folks who have had to struggle to get diagnosed and then treated. I think the endocrine system is so complicated that very few doctors really have a good handle on it. I can count the number of doctors I've been to over the last few years on two hands. It seems as though you'll get one piece of the puzzle from one, and another piece of the puzzle from another... until hopefully you can make out a rough idea of what you're looking at.


----------



## charliejay (Jul 26, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Yeah, it really is amazing. So many stories from folks who have had to struggle to get diagnosed and then treated. I think the endocrine system is so complicated that very few doctors really have a good handle on it. I can count the number of doctors I've been to over the last few years on two hands. It seems as though you'll get one piece of the puzzle from one, and another piece of the puzzle from another... until hopefully you can make out a rough idea of what you're looking at.


 I have a feeling that when I figure out what I'm looking at, it's going to be a ***** to get someone to actually diagnose me. I'm not even sure if my thyroid is the problem. I'm just sick and tired of being tired.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Between what I've read on here and gleaned from elsewhere, there are quite a few things that can share signs & symptoms and/or are interconnected. Unfortunately, telling your doctor you are "tired" usually results in a lecture about eating right, exercising more, or being depressed or under stress.

Adrenal Issues
Cancer
Cholesterol
Depression/Anxiety
Diabetes
Elevated Estrogen
Fibromyalgia
Low Iron/Anemia
Low Testosterone
Pituitary Issues
Sleep Apnea
Thyroid Issues
Vitamin B12
Vitamin D

Yeah, definitely post any lab results you get (and their associated ranges) so we can try to help you! I wouldn't be surprised if the large amounts of soy contributed to your potential thyroid problem. Hopefully you are not eating lots of it now.


----------



## charliejay (Jul 26, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Yeah, definitely post any lab results you get (and their associated ranges) so we can try to help you! I wouldn't be surprised if the large amounts of soy contributed to your potential thyroid problem. Hopefully you are not eating lots of it now.


No way! I quit eating soy a while ago. When I turned 20, I gained like 30 pounds and my metabolism(which was quite fast) came to a screeching halt. It's not hard to lose weight, it's impossible! The problem is that I'm not "fat enough" so doctors don't take it seriously. If these tests come out normal, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I'm so tired of looking for answers.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

charliejay said:


> No way! I quit eating soy a while ago. When I turned 20, I gained like 30 pounds and my metabolism(which was quite fast) came to a screeching halt. It's not hard to lose weight, it's impossible! The problem is that I'm not "fat enough" so doctors don't take it seriously. If these tests come out normal, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I'm so tired of looking for answers.


That is a problem. It seems that many doctors wait until the patient clearly has a severe case of something before they'll really explore and/or treat the issue(s). Apparently "first, do no harm" doesn't apply to simply ignoring the problem!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Try to be persistent. It might take some looking around for new doc(s). Hopefully these new labs will shed some light on what's going on.

hugs6


----------

